

How Will You Measure Your Life? - hellacious
http://hbr.org/2010/07/how-will-you-measure-your-life/ar/1

======
10ren
This is by Clayton M. Christensen (The Innovator's Dilemma)

single page: <http://hbr.org/2010/07/how-will-you-measure-your-life/ar/pr>

